# Egyptian FOTD



## Bonkisqueen (Oct 4, 2007)

I have seriously tried posting this five times now, this better work! grrrr.  

I used:
Saddle e/s
Amber Lights e/s
Mystery e/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Brassy fluidline
Studio Fix Fluid
SS pressed powder
Otherworldly bronzer
Ablaze Blush
HoneyLove l/s
Illicit lipglass
PlushLash mascara

This is Peaches, my kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









and a full-frontal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that makes my head look funny..


----------



## Jenlai (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE it!!!

I may have to copy this!!!

Thanks for the hard work of trying to post so many times!!!! You rock!!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 4, 2007)

Soo pretty <3 Your blush looks amazing.


----------



## Jenlai (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and Peaches is very cute!!! It looks like she/he is admiring your makeup...lol...


----------



## StArCaNdY (Oct 4, 2007)

I love it! I would love a tutorial on this too!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 4, 2007)

I know how I'm going to do my make up for saturday night. I only hope that it comes out somewhere near like this. 

I love it!


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 4, 2007)

Lovely, you should do a tut!!!


----------



## M.I.A. (Oct 4, 2007)

Pure Sex Right There!!!!

Holy Crap Woman, Youre Gorgeous!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 4, 2007)

You're absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 4, 2007)

gorgeous!!! this looks amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and also..I love your quote..never let the hand you hold..hold you down.  that's so great!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 4, 2007)

Hotness!!!  This look is so gorgeous and your brows.... WOW.


----------



## n_c (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous...that lip color is perfect on you.


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 4, 2007)

so pretty!!, you got some nice skin there!! awesome


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 4, 2007)

amazing...you are beautiful.  i love love love the liner!

i'm sold...i'm getting amber lights asap!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 4, 2007)

You are hot!!  Love all your animal shots...they are soo cute!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 4, 2007)

i agree with everyone else, this is really pretty and i love how you did the gold outline around your eyes, it makes them pop just a little more and adds to the sexy sultriness of it all.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm glad you gave posting it another shot. Lovely.


----------



## garnetmoon (Oct 4, 2007)

TRUE GORGEOUSNESS!!!!!.....i have to do this look and soon


----------



## snowkei (Oct 4, 2007)

wow!!!I love the liner, blush, and lips!!!amazing


----------



## entipy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow!!! This is unbelievably gorgeous!!!


----------



## pichima (Oct 4, 2007)

wow, stunning!


----------



## frocher (Oct 4, 2007)

You look incredible, I love it.


----------



## nunu (Oct 4, 2007)

love the make up!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 4, 2007)

AMAZING! You look gorgeous and flawless.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 4, 2007)

AMAZING...i always love ur fotd's ur so gorgeous!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 4, 2007)

I Love, Love, Love, the shape of your eyes!! You are very beautiful


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow that is beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what is the goldish color?? amber lights or saddle?


----------



## Bonkisqueen (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_Wow that is beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what is the goldish color?? amber lights or saddle?_

 
  The shiny gold is probably the Brassy fluidline, but Amberlight matches it's color very well, so it could be that too.  Its a really wonderful warm-toned shadow, veluxe pearl formula so its kinda shiny.  Saddle I put in my crease to blend the amberlights and the mystery together, its a warm toned matte color.  Thanks for everyones feedback!  My head is swelling


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 4, 2007)

wow this look is fabulous, LOVE


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stunning.....


----------



## Baby Mac (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your make up is so Lovely! I love it!


----------



## Elodienosore (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE it, it's amazing, great+++

 I may have to copy this


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 4, 2007)

My god your gorgeous!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 4, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I love your brows. Cute kitty


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 4, 2007)

Too hott!!! I've got to get Brassy now.


----------



## Keysten (Oct 4, 2007)

i love this!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 4, 2007)

Very pretty!! The neutral e/s combo adds elegance to the look.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 4, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## mandragora (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow!  Gorgeous m/u and fierce lining skillz, yo!


----------



## Noel (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, love this look! You're very pretty!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 4, 2007)

Hypnotic!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 4, 2007)

this is amazing and you are gorgeous <3


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## devin (Oct 5, 2007)

hot, hot hot!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 5, 2007)

B-E-A-UTIFUL! You're gorgeous and you did a great job on this look! I love kitties <3 Peaches looks sweet.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2007)

You are seriously hotttt!!  Please post more often.


----------



## mermaid1211 (Oct 5, 2007)

This is so freaking pretty!!! My favorite is the gold outline around the eyes!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 5, 2007)

this is GORGEOUS!


----------



## gemma_dee (Oct 5, 2007)

I love this! Your skin is absolutely flawless


----------



## XShear (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE this, you are flawless! The eyeliner! The colours! Your eyebrows! I am in awe of it all!


----------



## Jot (Oct 5, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## kyrillaangel (Oct 5, 2007)

You look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please make a tutorial!


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful! You look like another member on here, Katura, kind of.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Oct 5, 2007)

This is beautiful! Is that Blacktrack on the waterline? Is there a way you can list where each color is placed? For example, what is on the lid, outer third, etc? You look fabulous and I want to recreate this look for a party tonight.


----------



## bjorne_again (Oct 5, 2007)

gorgeous! you did an awesome job!


----------



## anickia (Oct 5, 2007)

Just Beautiful


----------



## alysia56 (Oct 5, 2007)

WOO WOO!!!!!  That's super-hot!  I'll take one of each please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've got some great lining skills, girlie!


----------



## Bonkisqueen (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_This is beautiful! Is that Blacktrack on the waterline? Is there a way you can list where each color is placed? For example, what is on the lid, outer third, etc? You look fabulous and I want to recreate this look for a party tonight._

 
Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I placed a thin layer of AmberLights all over my lid, concentrating it a bit more on the inner third.  Then, lay Saddle down in your crease and the outer third.  Define your crease with Mystery (any dark brown will work, I have used Club for this before too.).  Spread AmberLights along the lower lid.  Use a shiny white for your brow Highlight.  The next part is kinda tricky...

Using your 266, start with a big fat Cat-eye on your upper lid.  For my inner corner, I flip the brush over and just use the pointy end like a pen, drawing the liner in a downward curve along the side of my nose.  This gives you that drawn-out cat-shape, without pulling your eyes too far together.  Do the same along the bottom lid, winging your liner out downward at the end, so that the top wing and the bottom wing are opposites.

Next, take your Brassy fluidline (make sure all the Blacktrack is dry or it will smudge) and trace a thin, concentrated line around everything you just did.  You will most likely have to go back in with your Blacktrack and touch up the black liner, because it always gets messed up in this step 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did line my waterline with Graphblack, which I forgot to list.  Add mascara and brows, and your done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PM me if you have any other questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALSO, just to let you ladies know, I repeated this look for work yesterday, but I shaded the liner-wings on top and bottom with club, and added #2 Lashes on my top lid and #33s (i think) on my bottom lid, and it was FIERCEE!!  My camera is out of batteries sadly, because it blew this look out of the water and I really wanted to show it to you guys


----------



## buffyg76 (Oct 5, 2007)

Have to say I love it!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow. I love this!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## zerin (Oct 5, 2007)

amazing...i love it!


----------



## alygolightly (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Odette (Oct 5, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## milamonster (Oct 6, 2007)

OWOWOWO i love it!
the liner is bangin! and love the glowy cheeks


----------



## nyrak (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow - so gorgeous !  And your kitteh is all like 'whoa, I'm gonna have to worship her now' : )


----------



## ChiCindy (Oct 6, 2007)

So pretty!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What color studio fix fluid and pressed powder do u wear?


----------



## Bonkisqueen (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChiCindy* 

 
_So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What color studio fix fluid and pressed powder do u wear?_

 
 NW25 Studio Fix Fluid and NW20 pressed powder


----------



## aziza (Oct 6, 2007)

Whoa! You have the most _amazing_ face! Gorgeous!


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 6, 2007)

u look incredible...WOW the best eyeliner ever im sure of it!!




...off to the bathroom to try n steal the look.....


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 6, 2007)

One word.....
WOW!!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 7, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 7, 2007)

Your FOTDs are the best, no competition.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 7, 2007)

I LOVVVVVVVVVVVEEEE =) I think this is the best fotd ive seen on here!!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 7, 2007)

gorgeous as always <3 you are so beautiful!


----------



## Taj (Oct 7, 2007)

you look gorgeous, and I luv your beigy pink lips !


----------



## cinnybuns (Oct 7, 2007)

wow you look amazing love love the eyes


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 7, 2007)

Seriously, please please please do tutorials!! This FOTD is amazingly beautiful~! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## MissMcQueen (Oct 7, 2007)

*I wish I had Eye brows like yours <3*


----------



## midget (Oct 7, 2007)

you're hot


----------



## Miss World (Oct 8, 2007)

this is so AMAZING ^_^ may we ask for a tut pleaseeee


----------



## mzmiztiza (Oct 8, 2007)

WoW..you did an awesome job here. I definitely think you should do a tutorial on this look!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 8, 2007)

This is like perfection. Totally dig it.


----------



## RobinG (Oct 9, 2007)

I love it. your very pretty too.


----------



## miss_supra (Oct 9, 2007)

i'm in love!!!!


please, please, please do a tut on this.


----------



## MizzMAC (Oct 10, 2007)

god I'm so jealous!  Your skills are amazing!

You look gorgeous


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG! This is absolutely gorgeous! And you're stunning. I wish I could do my eyeliner like that!


----------



## Dimplez819 (Oct 12, 2007)

Perfect in every angle~ Beautiful!


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 12, 2007)

this is beautiful!!!
i think i might try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## ppalada (Oct 12, 2007)

omg, ur eyes and ur lips are fabulous!!! i may have to buy that lipgloss, been seeing it on some fotds.! <3


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 12, 2007)

stunning. i'm sure you've heard this before but you look similar to sandra bullock!


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 12, 2007)

_Oh wow your are sooo pretty and this makeup is amazing,i love the details_


----------



## oooshesbad (Oct 13, 2007)

Great googly moogly lol this is amazing


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 16, 2007)

this look is so hot


----------



## susannef (Oct 16, 2007)

looks amazing!!!


----------



## mommymac (Oct 16, 2007)

I wasn't ready for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're absolutely breathe taking, wish I could learn how to do that liner look


----------



## squirlymoo (Oct 17, 2007)

This is so unbelievably hot. I don't even know what to say. You look _good_, girl.


----------



## daFilli (Oct 17, 2007)

if only i could line my eyes like this... v. beautiful


----------



## emrose (Nov 16, 2007)

:holysheep: Girl, you're beeeeeeeeautiful! You remind me of Liv Tyler!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Nov 16, 2007)

You are really pretty and this is a very flattering look for you.


----------



## September (Nov 16, 2007)

I love the eyeliner!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow this is simply stunning!


----------



## Kristal (Dec 7, 2007)

This is gorgeous!!!
I'm in awe...


What do you use on your brows?


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

You definately need to do a tut on this look!  It's fabulous!


----------



## summer6310 (Dec 8, 2007)

very pretty, I looooooooove it!!!


----------

